# Crear placa solar para alimentar pequeños circuitos



## pedragosa1988 (Nov 6, 2005)

hola,

me gustaria saber como crear una placas de energia solar para alimentar pequeños circuitos.


lo que me gustaria saber es como crear una placa de energia solar que estuviera conectada a una bateria i que se fuera cargando.

hago electronica de 1 año a si que todavia no tengo mucho conocimiento a si que os pido que si me contestais utilizeis palabras faciles i que las pueda entender 

gracias,un saludo 

carlos


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 6, 2005)

Los cargadores con celdas solares pueden ser desde muy sencillos hasta sumamente controlados y complicados.

Aquí hay uno para baterías AA de niquel cadmio que podrías usar. Es sumamente sencillo pero funciona.

http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/aacharge/

Si piensas en algo más grande, aquí tienes uno para baterías de Lead Acid  de 12V:

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Solar-Charger/Solar-Charger.htm

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## pedragosa1988 (Nov 7, 2005)

muchas gracias 

me ha ido muy bien tu respuesta muchas gracias

gracias 

carlos


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 7, 2005)

Se me olvidó comentarte como es la conexión para que cargue la batería  y funcione con las pilas a la vez.

En este post la puedes ver:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/coche-solar-452/

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## pedragosa1988 (Nov 7, 2005)

marcelo una cosa no tendrias una pagina que se viera en español esque esta en ingles i me cuesta bastante enterarme de lo que dice la pagina pero si no da igual.

gracias 

carlos


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 7, 2005)

Carlos, casi toda la información en internet está en inglés, aunque seguro que se puede conseguir algo en español y otro idiomas.

Pero, puedes usar el traductor Babel Fish de texto y páginas web de Altavista (hay otros también):

http://babelfish.altavista.com/

Allí colocas la dirección donde dice "Traduzca una página web" y seleccionas el lenguaje Origen-Destino. Para este caso sería Inglés-Español. 

Luego, el navegador te va a mostrar toda la página original traducida (excepto los gráficos) pero como si lo hubiera hecho un Indio Fiji con problemas de frenillo, pero al menos se puede leer lo que dice.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------

